# eheim spray bars



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

I have an eheim 2215... has anyone noticed its like a fire hose? like so much pressure, that it turns the whole area to tons of bubbles, almost clouds the water. i've tried every angle, coverin a hole, raising and lower, and it's just so crazy.

Anyone know of any DIY mods that cut down on the pressure it shoots out of the spray bar?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not getting any bubbles with my 2217, if you want to lower the flow then you can drill some more holes in the spraybar that should work.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol, I've never heard any refer to an eheim like a firehose. Um, mantis is right, more holes and removing the plug on the hose will help disperse the flow. 

How do you have it configured? Horizontally or vertically?


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> lol, I've never heard any refer to an eheim like a firehose. Um, mantis is right, more holes and removing the plug on the hose will help disperse the flow.
> 
> How do you have it configured? Horizontally or vertically?


Back middle of the tank, horizontally. 24 inch high tank, and the bubbles shoot so far down it hits the sand/plants.

ill try drilling tonight


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

lol, do you have media in the canister? i'm running 3x 2217's on a 180 gallon with the stream flowing towards the top of the tank...no bubbles, etc.


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

Here. This is what it's causing. as you can see, crazy water disturbance/current from it goes right down to the rocks and causes all that water movement and bubbles. the bar is RIGHT above the water.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I would fill the tank to the bottom of the top trim and that would make the spray bar just below the water line. You should then turn it so that it points to the water surface to aggitate.

I also think you have the intake tube on backwards. The short side is supposed to be on the outside of the tank and the long side on the inside so that your strainer is closer to the bottom of the tank.

Hope this helps.
--
Paul


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> I would fill the tank to the bottom of the top trim and that would make the spray bar just below the water line. You should then turn it so that it points to the water surface to aggitate.
> 
> I also think you have the intake tube on backwards. The short side is supposed to be on the outside of the tank and the long side on the inside so that your strainer is closer to the bottom of the tank.
> 
> ...


lol? the Intake tube ONLY goes 1 way... the other side is like 5 feet long and goes right into the cannister. Eheims have long intake tubes. I cut mine and shortened it.

Putting a strainer to the bottom of the tank with sand is the worst idea ever unless you enjoy clogging your media with sand


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

grafx said:


> Here. This is what it's causing. as you can see, crazy water disturbance/current from it goes right down to the rocks and causes all that water movement and bubbles. the bar is RIGHT above the water.


I had that issue, and the noise was driving me crazy!!!!!!!!! (Eheim 2217)

In the end i submerged the return spray bar, and bought an air pump for oxygenation. Now the air pump is almost as loud as the spraybar. *SIGH*


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

grafx said:


> lol? the Intake tube ONLY goes 1 way... the other side is like 5 feet long and goes right into the cannister. Eheims have long intake tubes. I cut mine and shortened it.
> 
> Putting a strainer to the bottom of the tank with sand is the worst idea ever unless you enjoy clogging your media with sand


The other side of the intake is NOT 5 feet long until you attach the hose. And I never said to put the strainer to the bottom. I said it looks like you have it in backwards.

Take a look at anyone elses tank or go to the dealer and you'll see how to properly install this filter.

I have many canisters in tanks with sand and I've never had a problem with sand clogging the media.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

+1  The strainer goes on the bottom of the long end of the J-shaped plastic tube - unless it goes down too far, but on a 24" deep tank, it should just reach to 2 -3" above the bottom.

As the the spray, I'd also raise the water level and lower the spray bar.

Altrenatively, instead of opening up more holes, you can widen the existing holes. I did this when I had a 2215 on a 15g tank, and it works very nicely.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Paul has it dead on, i run 3 of these 2217's...the intake is on backwards...i use sand in a 180 gallon and never have sand buildup in the filters. Yes, raising the water above the sraybar and turning the holes upwards for aggitation makes this filter silent...you will not hear it at all. I can hear the computer fan in my canopy but not the 3 filters.
You can remove the airstone which is causing alot of noise, unless you have your temp cranked up for some reason then the additional air is needed.


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

It isn't on backwards... I cut the bar...


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

i run one of my filters like that too

long end to the back
short end in teh tank
i also have 2 other filters drawing from the bottom of the tank so i figured why not


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

ummm I think He cut the bar 

Just raise the water up the noise will go away.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a two 2217 cannisters on my 75g. I put one of my 2217 spray bar on the side of the tank, below water level, pointed out across the surface. The goal for me is surface agitation. The other one goes downward from the center brace on a 45 degree angle, and it doesn't make that many bubbles but it's noisy. I usually fill the tank until the crossbar brace touches the water so that there isn't as much noise or bubbles.

W


----------

